# Midcoast Catches



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Recent Family outing ... Sargent beach Nov. 7 ... pictures pretty well tell it like it happened.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Buddy, that's a late season shark!

The Shark ate a piece of stingray and the bull reds split a bull whiting. All the big guys were on baits yakked out to 5' to 8' deep water.

And that campfire sure made those wet feet feel better.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

looks like yall had fun, thanks for report and nice bull!


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Great job !!*

Great post and pics...is that a shock leader I see? Have a great Thanksgiving with your family...Greg


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Great Report, Keep em' coming...and a Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.

Roger


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like ya'll had FUN!!


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

gordaskipper said:


> Great post and pics...is that a shock leader I see? Have a great Thanksgiving with your family...Greg


Good eye Greg, that's a world famous 160# Matagorda County shock leader.

Appreciate all the replies, hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving.

:cheers:


----------



## Shattered-Pole (Sep 19, 2010)

Paleo Dave said:


> Good eye Greg, that's a world famous 160# Matagorda County shock leader.
> 
> Appreciate all the replies, hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving.
> 
> :cheers:


ok.. I'll bite... Shock leader?? I'm assuming it is either a local brand so to speak, or is designed to stretch a little to give your catch some "thrashing about" rooom so line breaks are avoided???


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Shattered-Pole said:


> ok.. I'll bite... Shock leader?? I'm assuming it is either a local brand ....


Hate to give away any of Greg's secrets but he did bring it up. A Matagorda County shock leader is created by simply doubling a section of line with a Bimini twist kinda knot that Greg showed me how to tie. This you tie to the beach leader. Make it long enough so that you have some heavier line wrapped on the reel by the time you get a fish at leader length.

In this case I already have 50 yds of 80# mono on the business end of 500 yds of 30# mono. About the time the shark comes across the first sandbar I am wrapping a little of the 80# on the reel. When it gets to the doubled section ... BAM ... he's on a 160# Matagorda County shock leader ... and all mine!

Thanks, David

PS. Guess I should give away one of my sharkin secrets to even things up .... two hyphenated words ... "TIE-WRAP"

(Disclaimer: Rookie Sharker babbling here)


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I don't check out this board that often this time of the year but late congrats on an awesome trip. I have never caught a shark in the surf on the upper coast in November-Dec-Jan-or Feb. in my life. But I have saw a few caught. Nice bonus fish for this time of year. The bull reds are always around it seems.


----------

